# Blue cray and ADF



## brobinson (Jan 21, 2012)

New member, so here's some info/intro on my tank: 20h, Versa-top cover w/screen under the filter cut-out, a generic e-bay dual-tube 12k/Actinic blue light fixture, planted, w/approx. 1.5" of flourite substrate, a piece of homemade pecan driftwood, and multiple-tunnel river-rock crayfish habitat. 
Fish/etc: 2 freshwater clams, 1 4" pleco, 8 guppies (this is my main breeder tank, have two other culling/experimental tanks), a few ghost shrimp, and 5 neon tetras. 

I had a 5" blue cray, 4 years old, died a month ago. I got a new, 2" blue cray, tetras, and new cover/light 3 weeks ago (had a plain Walmart hood, no worries about the blue getting out, his claws wouldn't let him climb). After watching the new cray and its temperament for a week oray so, I added two ADF's. A week later, I found half of an ADF carcass at abt. 8 p.m. I left it there for the cray for a midnight snack (water levels were still fine). The next morning, I couldn't find the cray, the carcass, or the other frog, even after taking apart the cray tunnels and pulling the driftwood.
Tonight, after over a week of not seeing them, both the cray and frog were foraging, the frog looking very fat and happy. 

Has anyone had an ADF burrow?? I can see the cray doing so, but if the ADF didn't burrow (and I took everything but the plants and substrate out), then my gf played a heck of a prank when she got home from work.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Those ADF will eat anything and everything they can put in their mouth. I don't know about them burrowing though, I'd say most likely not.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No they won't. Not for a long time at least. They do need air after all.


----------

